# Berrien/Lanier



## billy336 (Sep 25, 2022)

We planted yesterday and looks to be a decent acorn crop, should be another solid season. Good luck out there folks!


----------



## billy336 (Oct 13, 2022)

StoppeD by the club on Friday the 7th. Took the wife and kids on a jeep ride. Plots doing ok despite zero rain. Hopefully we
Got some this past 24 hours. Acorns dropping hard. Small bucks working scrapes on the cell cam. Good young buck as well, he needs a year or two


----------



## fatback (Oct 13, 2022)

You definitely got some rain last night in Berrien county.


----------



## billy336 (Oct 23, 2022)

Nice 10 pt shot yesterday at the club. Was chasing a doe. Big drop tine taken about 1.5 miles from us, some good deer around this year. Good luck out there


----------



## billy336 (Nov 12, 2022)

Decent 8 killed this AM on our club. Small bucks everywhere. Coyotes have shown up in a few places as of late


----------

